# We need more ICE!



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Went out a few miles and fish were jumpin in the boat. Had a great day, but as you can tell we had to cut it short because the lack of Ice. I personally did not think we'd go through that much. Won't happen again. We had 80 pounds in the front and 60 in the Aft cooler. Had to transfer ice around. We made it work.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another pix...
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another great pix.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Last pix a new friend from the PFF.
Here's Jack helping my son deep dropping.
Whyme


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Another great pix.
> Whyme


Pardon the ignorance, but what's that?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Just a fish.
Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice box.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Just a fish.
> Whyme


Well I know that. What kind is the grey one with the googly eyes popping out of his head? Some type of grouper?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job, looks like everyone had a good time on the water.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Well I know that. What kind is the grey one with the googly eyes popping out of his head? Some type of grouper?


Snowy.

Try jugs of block ice on the bottom of your boxes, all your bulk loose ice on top.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Whyme you’ve got one hellava bleach harming stainless keyboard war going on at your Facebook thread. Couple of them dudes sound pretty pissed.


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

grouper22 said:


> jspooney said:
> 
> 
> > Well I know that. What kind is the grey one with the googly eyes popping out of his head? Some type of grouper?
> ...


Good idea! I’m gonna try this next trip


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Pardon the ignorance, but what's that?



Looks like a snowy that's been dead fer a bit? Snowys have spots but after being in a cooler turn dark...


Ya'll did great and ole Jack is a trip to be on the boat with!!! Way to slay em! One day, I hopefully will be able to get back on the water!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great trip. It appears that that was a long few miles!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

30 plus miles seems to be norm here lately. Not much on killing ARS to fishy for me, but I will jack their jaw up. 
Whyme


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thx for the report, Why Me!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it was a great deepdropping trip. seas were 1 or less, blue skies, cool breeze, cold beer, and mark found the fish. good job, capt.:thumbup:

here's the count:
blue line tiles
golden tiles
snowys
long tail sea bass
porgies
spotten sea snakes
we left them biting.

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jason said:


> Looks like a snowy that's been dead fer a bit? Snowys have spots but after being in a cooler turn dark...
> 
> 
> Ya'll did great and ole Jack is a trip to be on the boat with!!! Way to slay em! One day, I hopefully will be able to get back on the water!!!


hey, jason, you're right. that is a good size snowy but fresh out of the water. the pic was taken in the shade.

jack


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I also freeze Gatorade/water bottles. Pretty durable


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes Jason I still owe you a trip.
Whyme


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I do 2 liter coke bottles, and I will use that to pre chill the cooler the night before. 



94qt cooler.


1 x 2 liter coke bottle for over night (pre chill).


3 x 18lbs ice in the cooler in the morning bagged.


First fish goes in, I dump the first bag of ice in the cooler with 1 gallons of fresh gulf salt water. Stack the other 2 bags on top of the fish in the salty ice slurry. (makes the fish die super fast, no thrashing in the cooler for 5 minutes)


The next fish slide all the way in the slurry easily with the weight of the other 2 bags on top.


The other fish as they fill the cooler break the other bags of ice as the day goes on.


The end of the day/trip, all the fish is under a fresh/salt slurry 100% covered in ice, then I pull the drain plug on the way home.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> I do 2 liter coke bottles, and I will use that to pre chill the cooler the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is some good info. never tried it like that.

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> I do 2 liter coke bottles, and I will use that to pre chill the cooler the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this will probably work. however, we need more info. on more than just 2-4 fish. the cooler is getting full and we need more ice.:whistling:

jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jack2 said:


> this will probably work. however, we need more info. on more than just 2-4 fish. the cooler is getting full and we need more ice.:whistling:
> 
> jack





Well for my wife and I, 4 red snappers and a bunch of mingos will fill the cooler no problem. I can get 3 x 18lbs bags of ice in that cooler. This is my only cooler fishing but I have a fish bag if I get a big AJ or Cobia. You can use the basic principal for all coolers I would bet.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I do 2 liter coke bottles, and I will use that to pre chill the cooler the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect way to ice them down. Die fast, and they stay flat making cleaning easier. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

Good idea to hard freeze half gallon jugs of water. Large solid blocks of ice help keep rest of ice....doesn't melt as fast, so it seems. Nice post


----------

